# Guinea pig paw print help!



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Was wondering if all you cavie owners out there could do me a fave??

Basically, after losing my heard over the past two years, I cant do this myself.


I was wondering if any of you could either get your piggies to make a paw print? or take pictures of under their front paws?

Basically, in need of some piggies prints for a tattoo...


Thanks for looking.
xx


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

naawwwww :flrt:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> naawwwww :flrt:


 Coot eh?
It's going behind my ear as I miss their squeaks.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i would but my phone pictures isnt the best. isnt there any on google?


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> i would but my phone pictures isnt the best. isnt there any on google?


 Na, i've been googlin, found one...didnt look right. lol.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

give me 10 mins hun, ill try and get theo's for you, just a warning though he isnt the most reponsive guinea pig lol


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> give me 10 mins hun, ill try and get theo's for you, just a warning though he isnt the most reponsive guinea pig lol


Hahaha, that'd be great thank you Eve!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a lovely idea hun 

This is best i could find via google just leave out the spurs at back of foot.











I can try draw one for you if yyou like my chickpea


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> That is a lovely idea hun
> 
> This is best i could find via google just leave out the spurs at back of foot.
> image
> ...


Would love that if you could chick!

Even with the hard skin, its paw's so cute and flabby.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

so how many pigs did u have?


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> so how many pigs did u have?


4. That was my recent heard anyways..ages varied from 3 - 6 and a bit.
Lost them all within the past year and a half.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Would love that if you could chick!
> 
> Even with the hard skin, its paw's so cute and flabby.


Will give it a blast now chick i am not busy x


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Will give it a blast now chick i am not busy x


Thank youuuuuuuu.
Ill be drawing sum up and getting others to and add'ing, shading, doing outlines, cartoon'ing? lol....
xx


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

SnuffBunny said:


> 4. That was my recent heard anyways..ages varied from 3 - 6 and a bit.
> Lost them all within the past year and a half.


 awww im sorry for your lost, will u be getting anymore?

and i bet that tattoo will look pretty kool XD


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> awww im sorry for your lost, will u be getting anymore?
> 
> and i bet that tattoo will look pretty kool XD


I keep saying no atm...
But I know if I come across a piggie in need i'll keep it. lol

Yea am hoping so... will see how it looks drawn on me first.
x


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Thank youuuuuuuu.
> Ill be drawing sum up and getting others to and add'ing, shading, doing outlines, cartoon'ing? lol....
> xx


cool beans that answers my other question lol
Do you want it all balck ?? or outlined hun ?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

SnuffBunny said:


> I keep saying no atm...
> But I know if I come across a piggie in need i'll keep it. lol
> 
> Yea am hoping so... will see how it looks drawn on me first.
> x


 
thats nice to know  im going to keep poping im here i want to see the final drawing and once u had it done u got to post pictures i wish u the best in finding your foot


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> I keep saying no atm...
> But I know if I come across a piggie in need i'll keep it. lol
> 
> Yea am hoping so... will see how it looks drawn on me first.
> x


I think it will loo cute, i have done cat prints behind my mates ear recently and it looked very sweet


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey hun, im sorry i couldnt get one unfortuantly theo has a real attitude problem, i just ended up with a very peed off pig and a very bitten me, i even tried putting ketchup on his paw to print it, but he just scrambled lol and my white pig is now pink whoops

i can ask my guinea pig forum if you like they might have calmer pigs


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> cool beans that answers my other question lol
> Do you want it all balck ?? or outlined hun ?


Um, can you draw me up two? One all black one outline? please?



zoe6660 said:


> thats nice to know  im going to keep poping im here i want to see the final drawing and once u had it done u got to post pictures i wish u the best in finding your foot


Will do 



TEENY said:


> I think it will loo cute, i have done cat prints behind my mates ear recently and it looked very sweet


I'm into it lol!


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> hey hun, im sorry i couldnt get one unfortuantly theo has a real attitude problem, i just ended up with a very peed off pig and a very bitten me, i even tried putting ketchup on his paw to print it, but he just scrambled lol and my white pig is now pink whoops
> 
> i can ask my guinea pig forum if you like they might have calmer pigs


Hahahaha, sounds like lil nuts!

Yea that'd be great thank you Eve!
Sorry to the grumpy pig and the now pink one, hahaha.

Hope your bites arnt to bad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

haha he's ok i chucked in sum kale to keep him happy, bites are ok, but got sum lovely scratches lol


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> haha he's ok i chucked in sum kale to keep him happy, bites are ok, but got sum lovely scratches lol


Nothing worse than a sulky piggie who knows how to use their teefs!
Kale? My boiz went crazy for that!

I have pictures in my photo album on my profile of my lot!


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

one of my friends has a clay cast of a guinea pig paw she lost, she is posting a pic for me


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> one of my friends has a clay cast of a guinea pig paw she lost, she is posting a pic for me


Awesomes, thank you


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Was wondering if all you cavie owners out there could do me a fave??
> 
> Basically, after losing my heard over the past two years, I cant do this myself.
> 
> ...


 
aww snuffs thats a lovely idea


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Have you managed to get a picture you can use?

If not ill see what i can do when i get home im at my mums at the moment.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

harlequin said:


> aww snuffs thats a lovely idea


Thank ya!  Been on the cards, said once my last one goes ill do it.
x


Mischievous_Mark said:


> Have you managed to get a picture you can use?
> 
> If not ill see what i can do when i get home im at my mums at the moment.


Not as yet!
That'll be cool thanks!x


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am having real troblesome pics have 3 toes, some have 4 and they either look like ducks feet or bears feet when i try to draw them up lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

They wont stay bloody still enough lol ill give it ago tomorrow lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

just found this is it any good?


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I am having real troblesome pics have 3 toes, some have 4 and they either look like ducks feet or bears feet when i try to draw them up lol


The fronts have four toes 
Lol lil bears feets about right though chick!
xx



Mischievous_Mark said:


> They wont stay bloody still enough lol ill give it ago tomorrow lol


hahahaha, it's a bit hard asking a gpig to sit still! xx



Mischievous_Mark said:


> just found this is it any good?
> 
> image


 
Thanks, i found that one and am currently redrawing it.
Snuff xx


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> just found this is it any good?
> 
> image


Thats what my bear foot one looks like lol



SnuffBunny said:


> The fronts have four toes
> Lol lil bears feets about right though chick!
> xx


Will give it another bash then chick.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Thats what my bear foot one looks like lol
> 
> 
> 
> Will give it another bash then chick.


Fankoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
They are like lil bear paws lol. Just squidgier I imagin!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

any good ???


----------

